# Sunday, good karma



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Met up with my cousin and tried to find some menhaden. Didn't see any around cervantes after about an hour, so we went to the trestle. Saw some swim by but the net had a tangle in it :banghead so we headed to palafox with some frozen cigs, ribbon fish, and finger mullet. We had a buffet out there under balloons but no takers! Messed around with the net and caught some finger mullet. Nothing was hitting the live mullet either. A couple of guys out there gave us two menhaden, and after rebaiting and an hour of nothing I decided to throwthe net again. I caught some more finger mullet to freeze up for next time. Some tourists were around and as I was chatting with them about the mullet in the cooler and the reason why we were using balloons I hear that oh so beautiful sound! Drag screaming!!!! My cousin grabs the rod and I clear the lines. He hands me the pole and the fight is on......I knew right away it wasn't a king and as soon as I saws that big broad head.......I handed my pole to one of the tourists and let him fight his first ever bull red! He's freaking, "what do I do, I don't want to loose him" hahaha. Unfortunately we couldn't land him so the guy could get a pic (left the bridge net at home). The red was between 20-25lbs. Even though I didn't get my king......seeing that guy smile and walking away rubbing his arm was worth the time spent. I gave away all the live mullet and headed to the house with a sunburn and some good karma!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!!! All in a days fun.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopefully that good karma will pay-off next weekend. What a guy.:clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and good for you Konz, that was a great jesture. He may never have that experience again, but then again he may be just a hooked as the rest of us.oke


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i hear that after i had my first good fight i was addicted to catching the bigger stuff to bad i have no luck eccept a red i caught a few weeks ago !!!


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you hooked up ,And glad you shared the fight with another. Even though you let the other person fight the fish, I bet you felt it also.Good going Ray.:clap


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Great for youon sharing that with some one else. Helping another catch their first biggun' always takes you back to the excitement of landing your first trophy. Kudos to you, sir.

-Jason


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great gesture Konz! Hopefully he's hooked as well and will pass it on.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I'm hoping some of that good karma will pay off in the form of a 6' bull this weekend....hahaha.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool Report. Nice Read


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

nice job ray


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeff, you fishing Friday?


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

yes...100% sure....what time you get off work on friday...i need your help shopping.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

430.......I never turn down an excuse to go look at fishing reels!!


----------

